# Ttc naturally between IVF.



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone even bother? 

I have severe endometriosis. We tried to conceive naturally for 2 and a half years before doing IVF last October, FET in Feb and one just recently in June. 

I've just bought the clear blue fertility monitor to use between now and whenever we start the next fresh round but I can't help but feel I've wasted my money and set myself up for a fail! 

So what do you do between cycles? Xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought a monitor before we started our ivf .. before we knew we needed it. I can honestly say i rarely use it now but it did help me recognise and learn what my body was doing and when. I can pinpoint now to the day i ovulate without the aid of sticks etc. That said though our problems are male factor and implantation issues. We cycled last October and this May.. both for BFN for us  Looking to change clinics when we've got some funds behind us again in the next 6-12 months.

Between cycles we've been timing things right but not expecting anything from it. We've probably got more chance of winning the lotto than falling preg naturally   Not 'trying' in the the trying sense helps get sex back to being fun rather than baby making... It does get to the point of being a chore rather than enjoyable in this game. 

Fx next cycle is the last both of us will need hun  x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Our consultant told us to carry on trying because natural miracles do happen due to the body sometimes being "woken up" by the drugs. I didn't bother to remind him I don't ovulate, and if I do it's about once a year, and we have been trying for about 5 years now... 

But, we do have fun (endo permitting) not trying   We even joke "maybe we didn't make a baby tonight" - we like to try and see the funny side when we can  

I agree with Kaitlyn - it's good to have a bit of fun with sex rather than it being in the interests of baby making.

Do what's best for you both honey xxx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, 

It does happen. After first ivf dh and I forgot about ttc for a few months.. I was exercising lots, just focussing on getting life back in track. We got a bfp. It was a miracle given all our issues (and we have a bit of everything!) it didn't stick around but it shows it did and can happen again. Just enjoy the nookie- life's too short


----------



## Brown-candy (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi 

Just as Jessica said, I does truely happen. After being on the roller coaster with my first failed ivf last yr Dec. I fell pregnant naturally this Feb for the first time in 4 yrs though it was short live (chemical). I have just m/c at 6w6d two days ago and I don't know what to do to myself. This cycle was my frosty from the fresh cycle of last year.

I think I will just get the ovulation kids and keep trying till my next fresh cycle which I have no clue when it will be.

It's a difficult path to tread I mean infertility or involuntary childlessness.


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for your comments and positive stories. I think my tone came across wrong in my initial post. I'm not at all despondent about this anymore and we are managing to enjoy our sex life fully between the IVF sessions I just felt that maybe I had wasted money on the monitor!  

But, none the less I bought one and the sticks also arrived today so on we go with the testing and see if it makes any difference. If not we will add the cost to that of the 4 years prenatal vitamins, other ovulation tests, sperm friendly lubricant and all the other expenses ttc gives us!  

Xx


----------

